# Decal Girl screensaver request



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Would someone be willing to make me a screensaver for Decal Girl skin "Garden at Giverny" and also Decal Girl skin "Gate at Alta Villa"?  Those are my two new skins, I found one someone had made for "After the Storm" and it fits perfectly!  I would really appreciate the help.  I figured out how to do the screensaver hack thanks to some very simple directions someone posted but I'm afraid making screensavers is beyond my technical ability.
thanks in advance
Kathy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Which type of Kindle? Also, if you can post links here to the relevant DecalGirl web pages, that will help expedite things.


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response, NogDog.  It's for a Kindle 3 (duh, I should have realized you'd need to know that).  I tried to get on the Decal Girl site and for some reason am having problems, I'll try again later today.  This is probably a dumb question but how do I post the appropriate link?
thanks
Kathy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kenziesgrandma said:


> Thanks for your quick response, NogDog. It's for a Kindle 3 (duh, I should have realized you'd need to know that). I tried to get on the Decal Girl site and for some reason am having problems, I'll try again later today. This is probably a dumb question but how do I post the appropriate link?
> thanks
> Kathy


You can use the "url" bbcode tag in either of these two ways:


```
blah blah [url]http://example.com/page.html[/url] blah blah

or

blah blah [url=http://example.com/page.html]link text[/url] blah blah
```


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

I really seem to be having problems with the DecalGirl site.  I don't get the regular home page there, it just shows a long list of devices and no matter which one I click on it doesn't go anywhere.  I can go anywhere else I want to and it seems fine, is anyone else having trouble with the site?
thanks
Kathy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Seems to be OK for me. Does this link work? http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50201

If not, you might want to try refreshing the page on your browser to force it to reload any cached files (JavaScript, CSS, etc.).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's the first one (Monet Giverny):


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And the other one:


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for those NogDog, they look perfect!  I really appreciate it especially since I couldn't even post the links for you.  I tried the link you put up but it didn't work either, not even when I refreshed the page.  I can't figure it out, it worked perfectly up until today and I can't think of anything that I've changed, I even restarted my computer.  I'll have to dig deeper I guess.  Maybe my husband can figure it out.
Anyway thanks again for the lovely screensavers, I'm going to change to the Monet Garden at Givergny when I get my new Oberon cover (Celtic Hounds in Wine).  I think it will be a great match.
Kathy


----------

